# Difference Between a Halter and Bridle?



## rean

OK, I'm a little bewildered here. 

A halter is what a horse wears around the pasture that you can attach a lead rope to?

A bridle can be worn over the halter and is what the bit and reins are attached?

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa in WA

Yes... but a halter really shouldn't be worn around the pasture unless it has a breakaway strap (or it's a leather halter) because of safety issues.


----------



## rean

I understand a break away strap, but a leather halter, because the leather breaks easier than nylon?


----------



## arabian knight

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Yes... but a halter really shouldn't be worn around the pasture unless it has a breakaway strap (or it's a leather halter) because of safety issues.


I agree with that almost. I have never left a halter on ever. Not even when I had Arabians, they should be trained well enough from the start to have a person just walk up to them and put a halter on, or come to the barn when you call them. I see no need at all to have halters on horses while out on pasture.


----------



## Lisa in WA

rean said:


> I understand a break away strap, but a leather halter, because the leather breaks easier than nylon?


Yes. It's also a good idea to use cotton lead ropes rather than nylon.


----------



## Lisa in WA

arabian knight said:


> I agree with that almost. I have never left a halter on ever. Not even when I had Arabians, they should be trained well enough from the start to have a person just walk up to them and put a halter on, or come to the barn when you call them. I see no need at all to have halters on horses while out on pasture.


That's a totally different subject. The point is: If you have to put a halter on a horse that's turned out for whatever reason, it should be a leather or a breakaway halter.


----------



## Rogo

I've never owned a leather halter -- in fact, none of my tack is leather -- hate the upkeep!

But I've never left a halter on any critter, no matter the species, no matter the age.

All my critters roam free on my property. I can walk up to any of them and put a halter on them or call them in.

I raised a lot of mules. They allowed me to put a halter on and take it off soon after their birth. Perhaps they trusted me because their mares did. But the halter was never left on.

I knew a vet who lost a foal due to leaving a halter on. You'd think he would have known better. He fed in bathtubs, the foal's halter got caught on one of the water spouts, no humans were around, and the foal strangled.

I ride with the bridle over the halter. The lead rope is attached to the halter and I tie it under my mounts neck or run it through the front of the saddle. The halter and bridle are not attached.

I don't use a bit, I use a hackamore. The hackamore is attached to the bridle. The reins are attached to the hackamore.

Are you even MORE confused??!! -G-


----------



## bergere

The good quality leather halters won't break any more easy, than the nylon ones. At least with my past experience. 
Is best to get a "break away" halter, if you have to leave a halter on.
Personally, I would recommend leaving a halter on.

Yes, the bit is held on by a bridle. 

Sounds like you are very new to horses and I would highly recommend you taking some lessons. Many teachers will also have you tack up and handle a horse from the ground. ;O)


----------



## rean

Thank you for all of the replies. The main reason I ask is because my daughter wants to make a cotton fabric halter for a 4-H project. I am not sure it can be done because of the strength factor. Possibly for decorative purposes. But maybe with enough interfacing and good stitching it can be done.


----------



## Minelson

Sounds like a neat project! Post pictures when you are done  

Halter
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=19a53222-a6a5-4141-a4ab-4c801ae0506e&gas=halter

rope halter
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2e87bf47-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=halter

Bridle
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e075d1-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=bridle


----------



## rean

Minelson said:


> Sounds like a neat project! Post pictures when you are done


Thanks for the links! I will post pics. :0)


----------



## 2horses

Maybe she could braid the fabric tightly and make something closer to a rope halter with it.


----------



## Sededl

If you dont want to spend a bunch on a break away halter, make one, take a new shoe string, tie it to the buckle then run it through the rivets on any halter, thin cheap nylon works well, tie it tight and let them go. Chances are the shoe string will break before the halter (or maybe the hardware). However if the horse is left out all the time, routinely check the tie, as they can dry rot, loosen etc etc


----------

